# Upscale 2-channel audio for 5.1 speakers in Windows 10?



## itm2 (Jul 1, 2021)

I run Windows 10 on a B450 Aorus Elite motherboard, and am using the on-board Realtek sound card. I also have a 5.1 speaker system (Cambridge Soundworks DTT2200). I'd like to upscale my stereo music so that it plays from all of the speakers. Does anyone know of a way of doing this?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 1, 2021)

Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer
					

This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.  First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## itm2 (Jul 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer
> 
> 
> This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.  First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my...
> ...


Thanks for that - I've installed Equaliser APO and following the instructions at that link for configuring it, but can only get stereo playback from the front speakers when I select "5.1" or "5.1 Surround" from the Channel configuration in Equaliser APO. I've posted a question in that thread - hopefully I've missed something simple....


----------



## itm2 (Jul 1, 2021)

OK I think I've found an alternative solution. I discovered and installed a Windows app called Realtek Audio Console. If I set the Speaker Configuration in this app to "5.1 Speaker" and turn on the "Speaker Fill" option I get stereo audio routed through all 5.1 channels :0)


----------



## AARP41298 (Jan 6, 2023)

If some one else arrives here, like me. FYI i use voicemeter with the 8x8 gain matrix


----------



## netRAT (Tuesday at 8:02 AM)

My upscaling method - which took some time in tinkering, tweaking and optimising, has now become much more powerful than simple staightforward 'upscaling' per se as it involves the usage of a few VST plugins, one of which is Halo Upmix by Nugen. 
The tools I used are not freely availabe but the end resault to my ear sounds far superior to anything I tried before. It enables total control over systemwide audio at the cost of relatively low and acceptable latency (~11ms) using standard Windows DirectSound (KS) as backend as opposed to something like ASIO or even WASAPI.

Audio interface: NVIDIA HDMI Audio
Audio 'capture' and output software device: Virtual Audio Cable 
VST host: Blue Cat's PatchWork
Audio Upscale: Nugen Halo Upmix VST
EQ and MultiBand/MultiChannel dynamic processing: FabFilter Pro-Q 3 VST
Limiters (one on input chain, one at end of output chain for general gear protection): ToneBoosters Barricade VST
Subtle low end saturation enhancement: FabFilter Saturn VST.


----------

